# Craftsman Snowblower Auger won't turn



## simonooch (Feb 2, 2011)

Craftsman 9.5 29 in. snowblower. Don't have model nbr and age of snowblower. (no more than 5 yrs old) I have absolutely no experience with snowblowers but is capable and handy with repairs and tools. I was helping a friend clearing her driveway when the auger stop spinning the engine still ran but there was a funny smell coming from the snowblower like rubber burning. the shear pins are intact on both augers (they do not spin freely) also it did not seem like the machine was throwing snow properly, it kind of just flow out instead of be blown out when it was working. Could this be the belts needing replacement? Where are they located and is it difficult to replace them? The gearbox seems intact.
Any ideas? Please help we are getting another 2 feet of snow tomorrow.


----------



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

Most likely the belts need to be replaced. A quick way to find out is to remove the plastic shroud between the engine and the impeller housing usually held on by a couple of bolts. Once removed you'll see 3 belts 1 closest to the engine is usually the traction drive belts the 2 on the end will be the ones for the impeller/auger. If you locate the model number on the rear of the unit it will help when you go to get the replacement parts. Hope this helps...let us know what you find.


----------

